# Salty Places in Oshawa?



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I will be in Oshawa this weekend for my son's hockey tournament. Can anyone recommend a LFS worth visiting around there that they particularly like? 

Lots of time between games!

Eric


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Depending on arena, there is a Big Als in Whitby, but only just. It is basically on the border of Oshawa and Whitby. It is okay.

Big enough to keep you busy for a while


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Screw big Al's! What you need to do us contact some forum members out there and check out their tanks.
Here us a short list if people:

Mmatt
Blunthead
Fireangel
Liz
Wiseguyphil
50seven

Some amazing tanks out in the dirty Shwa!


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Ahhhem there Alt!! Is bowmanville so far??!!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes bowmanville is where the zombies live.


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Haha. Not zombies, just baked all day! Either that or there are a lot of skunks in town spraying constantly...

Good luck in the tourney to your boy Eric.


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

i will be around tomorrow after 5.

there really is nothing this side of Toronto store wise once you leave Scarbrough sadly. the pickings are rather slim to say the least.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Screw big Al's! What you need to do us contact some forum members out there and check out their tanks.
> Here us a short list if people:
> 
> Mmatt
> ...


True fact . I like to call us pioneers out here. And of course Paulie too 

I'll be around most of the weekend


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

In Oshawa today and met up with Matt, Michael, and frank! Always a good time I. The dirty shwa


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions one and all - unfortunately I left before seeing the names! Appreciate the offers though.

Eric


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

next time your in town just drop us a PM. always nice to talk fish!


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> In Oshawa today and met up with Matt, Michael, and frank! Always a good time I. The dirty shwa


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT???

How come I get no call on this one?!?

That's it, i'm taking my beers, frags and zombie kit and going back to bowmanville!!!

Pfft!


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

fireangel said:


> next time your in town just drop us a PM. always nice to talk fish!


Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

paulie said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT???
> 
> How come I get no call on this one?!?
> 
> ...


Did you have your bat signal on?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm in Oshawa today!!!!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm close to Oshawa? I didn't know that... 

Had to rescue a client whose pipes froze last night. finally back home now and I'm gonna chill for a bit. Pop by if you want.


----------

